# Yongnuo Announces the YONGNUO YN50mm F1.8 II, With Super Bokeh Effect



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2018)

```
<strong>Supports USB-free Firmware Upgrade </strong></p>
<p>Firmware of the lens can be upgraded through camera instead of using USB port, which not only meets the requirements of firmware upgrade and appearance design, but also avoids the incompatibility problems caused by different computer operating systems.（Note: this function needs to be supported by camera）</p>
<p><strong>F1.8 Bright Aperture</strong></p>
<p>Maximum aperture F1.8,bokeh effect is easily achieved ,which brings you more fun during photographing.</p>
<p><strong>New Mechanical Structure, New Coating Technology</strong></p>
<p>YN50mm F1.8 II has all the product advantages of the last generation. By improving the mechanical structure and coating technology, its focus accuracy, auto-focus speed and light transmittance are increased. Furthermore, it can control backlight ghost and glare.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Durable Metal Mount</strong></p>
<p>YN50mm F1.8 II adopts chrome-plated and high-accuracy metal mount. It’s wearable, corrosion-resistant, and highly consistent with the body of the camera.</p>
<p><strong>0.35m Closest Focusing Distance</strong></p>
<p>Compared with the first generation, the closet focusing distance of YN50mm F1.8 II is shortened to 0.35m.You can get closer to the object for photography and enlarge the object.</p>
<p><strong>Focus Modes: Auto Focus (AF) and Manual Focus (MF)</strong></p>
<p>YN50mm F1.8 II supports auto focus and manual focus. The focus mode can be selected according to practical requirement.</p>
<p><strong>Focus Distance Indicator is convenient for you to estimate the distance and the depth of field.</strong></p>
<p>YN50mm F1.8 II has 7pcs of aperture blades, which helps to take picture of circular defocused spots or helps to stop down and take picture of 14-star effect.</p>
<p>You can purchase the <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5338309621&customid=&mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X%2BYongnuo%2BYN50MM%2BF1.8%2BII.TRS0%26_nkw%3D%2BYongnuo%2BYN50MM%2BF1.8%2BII%26_sacat%3D0">YONGNUO YN50mm F1.8 II via ebay for $74.99</a>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-35002 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-1.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-4.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-3.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8-5.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/501.8e-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2018)

I wonder how super the bokeh is.
Yongnue I've been happy with their flashes.
Not really in the market for this but its interesting


----------



## slclick (May 15, 2018)

EF 50 1.8 STM clone?


----------



## Groundhog (May 15, 2018)

slclick said:


> EF 50 1.8 STM clone?



There is no info about the AF motor used, but I don't think it will be STM-like, since they would use the silend focussing to market the lens.
From what I can tell it is a Mark II with more aperture-blades and a shorter min. focussing distance, as well as different markings on the outside.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 15, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I wonder how super the bokeh is.



Seeing as it's identical to the older Yongnuo 50mm lens except for new coatings and new electronics and a very important red ring I imagine the "bokeh effect" to be pretty much identical to the previous one.

The older Yongnuo lens is clearly better than the Canon 50mm 1.8 II (I own both). The seven bladed aperture makes a huge difference.

See: https://petapixel.com/2014/12/27/comparing-optics-40-yongnuo-50mm-f1-8-125-canon-50mm-f1-8-ii/

I haven't compared it to the Canon STM because I haven't tried that one, but I'd imagine the Canon STM is the better lens all round.


----------



## the.unkle.george (May 15, 2018)

> the closet focusing distance of YN50mm F1.8 II is shortened to 0.35m


So, if closet pictures are your thing, this is the lens for you. :

Even if the quality is just decent, it's nice to see some price pressure on Canon. Someday we'll get an updated 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## bergstrom (May 16, 2018)

I thought i heard somwhere that Yn was just remaking canon lenses whose patent had expired? So they've don 25 f2, 50 1.8, 100 f2 and 85 1/8, and 60mm macro on the way, i'd love them to make a 24 1.4 or 85 1.4 but does anyone know what canon lenses will have their patents expire next?


----------



## jolyonralph (May 16, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> I thought i heard somwhere that Yn was just remaking canon lenses whose patent had expired?



Doesn't make any sense because the optical layout of the Yongnuo lenses is unrelated to the Canon ones. 

Their 60mm macro is full-frame, unlike the EF-S 60mm macro!


----------



## vangelismm (May 17, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> bergstrom said:
> 
> 
> > I thought i heard somwhere that Yn was just remaking canon lenses whose patent had expired?
> ...



You are talking about the only exception.
All their lenses are canon clones.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 17, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> You are talking about the only exception.
> All their lenses are canon clones.



No, *they are not.*

They are imitations, for sure, but not clones, because the optical formula inside each lens is very different to the Canon original (and, at least in the case of the 50mm, superior!)


----------



## vangelismm (May 17, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> vangelismm said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking about the only exception.
> ...



Please, dont make me google all formulas for you.


----------



## hkenneth (May 17, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > bergstrom said:
> ...



Please, dont make us google all formulas for you.

YN 14MM






Canon 14mm


----------



## mb66energy (May 20, 2018)

mkamelg said:


> These are links to videos posted on YouTube:
> 
> First Look at the Yongnuo YN 50 Mark II F1.8 for Canon | 永諾 50MM 二代
> 
> Yongnuo YN50 VS YN 50 II F1.8 - 永諾 二代 Quick Comparison



Thanks for the links: The 2nd iteration of Yongnuos lens is very promising in terms of IQ (corner sharpness/resolution), noise of AF motor and (at least for me) a distance scale.
Maybe a good "bridge solution" to the EF 1.4 50mm IS ... if it will ever materialize or a solution of another lens manufacturer.


----------



## Ozarker (May 21, 2018)

the.unkle.george said:


> Someday we'll get an updated 50mm f/1.4.



Never gonna happen.


----------



## andrei1989 (May 29, 2018)

found it on ebay from UK for ~65€
cheapest red ring? 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Updated-Version-Yongnuo-YN-50mm-F-1-8-II-AF-MF-Prime-Fixed-Lens-for-Canon-UK/282985815838?hash=item41e344df1e:g:6J8AAOSwpHpbDOjJ


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 2, 2018)

Chrome-plated mount? Alright.


----------

